# EKG strips



## nsom9ac

I'm a 2nd tier medic student and right now we're working on cardiology.  I would like to find additional resources for learning or practicing interpreting strips.  Does anyone know of maybe any websites that might have practice strips and answers or any books that would help me?


----------



## slawson

nsom9ac said:


> I'm a 2nd tier medic student and right now we're working on cardiology.  I would like to find additional resources for learning or practicing interpreting strips.  Does anyone know of maybe any websites that might have practice strips and answers or any books that would help me?



im not a medic yet but would love to be...

here is an interesting site i found specifically on ekg strips that may help you..

http://www.gwc.maricopa.edu/class/bio202/cyberheart/ekgqzr0.htm

also wikipedia....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrocardiogram

hope it helps....


----------



## yowzer

Any medical school's bookstore should have a bunch of books of practice strips.


----------



## Ridryder911

My suggestion is to enroll and attend a in-depth anatomy and physiology course. Afterwards, you will understand cardiac much better. 

There are very good books out there. One I highly recommend that is even used in most medical schools is Dubbin's cardiology. 
http://www.12lead.net/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.links

Good luck in your studies..

R/r 911


----------



## nsom9ac

Thanks for the info guys.  I really want to learn and understand as much as i can so i appreciate your help.


----------



## jeepmedic

If you can find a copy of Nancy Caroline's book Emergency Care In The Streets. It  was a Text we used for my EMT-ST class. I has a great explination of ECG strips.


----------



## emttiv

We have about 170 cardiac strip interpretation questions written for 100 different cardiac strips. I would be happy to give you a copy of just the strips if you would like them for research and studying. On our practice test site they would obviously come with answer choices and rationale to explain each one. Let me know

EMTTIV
Online EMT and Paramedic Practice Tests
http://www.emt-national-training.com


----------



## chocchipsmom

check out www.ECGlibrary.com


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Welcome!! I love your screen name!!


----------



## oktom

*ECGSim*



nsom9ac said:


> I'm a 2nd tier medic student and right now we're working on cardiology.  I would like to find additional resources for learning or practicing interpreting strips.  Does anyone know of maybe any websites that might have practice strips and answers or any books that would help me?


I'm probably posting out of my depth here, but I ran across something interesting a while back called ECGSim. You can play around with a "virtual heart" and see how it affects the trace.

http://www.ecgsim.org/

I installed it and played with it, but have absolutely no clue what any of it means.


----------

